

One of my professors just gave this exam [pdf] - nate_martin
http://www-users.cs.umn.edu/~wetzel/1902%20Midterm%203%20Fall%202012.pdf

======
sonabinu
How did you do?

~~~
nate_martin
I am not in that class, but apparently the students who took the exam were
outraged in regards to the format.

~~~
bradrobertson
outraged? I think it's amazing. This is the kind of creativity we need from
professors, _especially_ in subjects such as programming where things can get
quite bland. I wish I had these kinds of tests in school, I probably would
have paid more attention.

